# kitten sniffles



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

First of all, excuse any spelling errors and such as I. Am typing this from a blackberry phone..... Now ever since I got chica she has always been a tad sniffly. Never to the point where I was concerned about her being sick but definitely noticable sniffles. I asked the vet on her first visit and he did say he noticed her sniffles but he said it was nothing that needed medicine and that it would clear up. Her sniffles are still around. She always seems to breath a bit nasaly and sneezes a few times a day.... Its something I've grown used to and her brother is the same way.... Both are alwaya totally spunky and high energy, just nasaly..... I am not usually concerned but today chica seems more sniffly than usual and she sneezed a bunch of clear wet boogys on my arm today. My mom says that she thinks she has a cold. She ate a whole 5 oz can of food for dinner and cuddled with me as usual tonight. My mom said she spent a while sleeping when she usually plays but that could also be because her main playmate, kovie, was not around.... What I am asking.... Can kitty colds be dangerous? Do they usually clear themselves up or at what point do I go to the vet?? Are some cats more sniffly than others? Is it just a kitten thing?? I'm not seeing any green boogers or eye gunk but she DOES have a stuffy nose that is for certain. Could it be dust stirred up from my mom cleaning that caused this?? ......any advive is appreciated!


----------



## wizzel (Aug 5, 2009)

Well it dose not sound to bad the boogers could be your kitty clearing her nose. I have a friend and her cat is doing this all the time (the cat has a tiny nose so the boogers tend to explode out, gross I know). My kitten has had the sniffels for a while but he is eating well growing and has a lot of energy, the vet says the same thing not to worry. So unless it gets worse I would not worry it is probably just a kitten hood cold. IF it gets worse I would call the vet. Also she could be going threw a growth spurt and that can take a lot out of anybody.


----------



## DuncanDaily (Aug 25, 2009)

I adopted a kitten a month ago when he was sixteen weeks old. He had a case of the sniffles a few weeks before I brought him home, which they referred to as a kitty cold at the shelter. They treated him with antibiotics for about a week and put him in isolation. When we first brought him home, he sneezed every few days, but I haven't heard him sneeze in awhile. I'd say it's no big deal, but if it persists you should take both kittens to the vet--they might need antibiotics to clear it up.

-Lindsay
http://theduncandaily.blogspot.com


----------



## meghanhan (Sep 2, 2009)

Did you get her from a shelter? When we got our shelter kitty she had really bad sniffles, sneezing, and wheezy breathing. She still has the raspiness while the other symptoms have dissipated. take the kitten to the vet though just to be safe, it could be an uri or even feline herpes. If getting to the vet is a problem, there are things you can do in the mean time, such as taking l-lysine or investing in natural remedies to use until you see a vet, or concurrently with whatever antibiotics the vet gives you.

This is a brand I personally trust with my kittens, they might have a product that helps.
http://www.spiritessence.com/


----------

